# CAn I get a rim that 5x112 re drilled for 5x100?



## what1021 (Oct 3, 2004)

I want the helios so bad they are et 45 offset and i cant use adapter since 15mm is the smallest i can find and that means that it will end up being at 30mm so i wanted to redrill them is that possible? what would i ahve to do? what would it look like, keep in mind they have a wheel bolt cvers so you dont see any of the holes!
photo shop










_Modified by what1021 at 8:02 AM 3-20-2009_


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: CAn I get a rim that 5x112 re drilled for 5x100? (what1021)*

How wide are the Helios? They should fit fine with adapters if they are 8.5'' or less


----------



## what1021 (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: CAn I get a rim that 5x112 re drilled for 5x100? (JDriver1.8t)*









Name: Helios
Source: Phaeton Individual
Manufacturer: Borbet
Size: 19x8,5
Offset: ET45
Bolt Pattern: 5x112
Weight: 31.6 lbs


_Modified by what1021 at 7:59 AM 3-20-2009_


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

that offset is plenty high where running adapters wont give you severe poke. but if its a matter of not wanting to run adapters to save money, then i have no idea if you could redrill 5x112 to 5x100, sorry heh.


----------



## porschekid962 (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Clean PG)*

You can do it! I am looking into this right now myself actually, got a set of new wheels and they are 5x112 and I need 5x100. It all depends on how much meat or metal there is around the existing bolt holes. A competent machine shop can do this for you. It involves drilling out the existing holes and fitting a steel sleeve which is then drilled to the new 5x100 bolt pattern. There is a chance you could run into some minor clearance issues with the shoulder or the bolt coming in close to the existing lugnut hole clearance area if you will. I was quoted 30 a wheel yesterday from a machine shop in SoCal.


----------



## what1021 (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: (porschekid962)*

Im doing it then!!!!!!! ill find a good machine shop asap!


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (what1021)*

Why do you want to drill and fill them? Then you will have to use spacers.
With an et30, an 8.5'' wheel will be flush with the fender.


----------



## ChubbaDub (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*

You should just get 15mm adapters. Save ya $$$ in the long run.


----------



## what1021 (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: (ChubbaDub)*

do you think the adapters are strong enough being 15 mm? Im sure they are since the make them i feel like it wont work lol i wanna find som1 with them so i can test fit them.


----------



## ChubbaDub (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (what1021)*

15's are plenty strong. But i guess they are hard to find. H&R makes a 20mm but they're gonna run you about $350 for a set.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (ChubbaDub)*

alloyrus sells 15mm adapters


----------



## SkootySkoo (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*

I have a set of 5x100 to 5x112 adapters from H&R I no longer need. However they are 20mm all around. If you cant use those contact username Matt Crooke on the tex. Hes no longer with Alloys R Us, but he was extremely helpful with my recent order. Id recommend him to anybody looking for a good set of adapters. 
If your interested in the 20mm adapters PM me, Im in NJ too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

